# Hotronix Fusion IQ Questions



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

About to purchase one of these. Few things if anyone knows the answers. 

- best place to order from? 
- does it ship ups or it’s too big/heavy?

I saw one company charging a lift gate fee so was unsure if it only ships by truck if that is the case?

- I really don’t want to spend extra on the stand. Can a desk support this? Any other suggestions for kinds of tables to hold this?

My current heat press is on a workbench but it’s too narrow for this so looking to get some new furniture. 

Any help, thanks!


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Proworlded is active on the forum, so I would seriously look at buying from Proworld.


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Proworlded is active on the forum, so I would seriously look at buying from Proworld.


ah yeah i like Pro World but I live in the same state as them and they will charge me sales tax.


----------



## Robi1935 (Dec 5, 2014)

Check Stahls.com, they are a main hot tronix distributor(maybe sister company) but sometimes they have free shipping with it. You can also look at The Rhinestone World in Florida, they to sometimes have free shipping and gives fonts and design files with purchase of fusion. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

13irregular said:


> ah yeah i like Pro World but I live in the same state as them and they will charge me sales tax.


I hate when that happens! I remember my first shock at getting charged sales tax when I bought some tires from Tire Rack. It was a rude awakening for me.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

13irregular said:


> About to purchase one of these. Few things if anyone knows the answers.
> 
> - best place to order from?
> - does it ship ups or it’s too big/heavy?
> ...



I ordered my hotronix fusion 16x20 press and all my platen sizes from stahls and glad i did and had it delivered to my friends computer shop by ups. It weighs about 135 or something like that,There was no extra fee for me,But if its going to a house there may be a fee, Do you know a local shop that you can have it delivered to close to your house if needed?

I did not by the stand for it either, I actually have my heatpress sitting on the box it came in and works perfect,Its actually very strong and havent had any issues with it siting on there while using it for about a year.


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

Was on the phone with stahls and yeah that is the place I’ll be ordering from. 

I do have a commercial address as I have a shop but stahls told me it will ship by truck and there is a $40 life gate fee. No one else got hit with that?

Would a cheap desk from Ikea hold it or will the table end up snapping in half?


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

Actually does anyone have the exact footprint of this heat press. Thinking maybe it can go in a sturdy file cabinet if I get the exact dimensions?


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

https://www.stahls.com/fusion-heat-press

Actual Weight: 137 lbs
Shipping Weight: 150 lbs
Dimensions: 32" x 18" x 20"
Shipping Dimensions: 37" x 25" x 24"


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

thanks everyone for the responses. just got the Fusion IQ in and with that said i am still looking for some kind of table / support to put it on (we might end up building something). What is the preferred table height for this heat press? My other heat press is on a work bench and I always thought it was a bit high but gets the job done. On this one I want to make sure its at a perfect height. Any recommendations?


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

For a person 5' 10" tall, the press should be installed with the platen 36 1/2 inches above floor. This provides a less fatiguing, ergonomically beneficial situation most certainly if pressing includes pre-treat and double finishes.
For 15 to 20 presses a day, height will be less important.
If a fatigue mat covers the floor adjust height accordingly.
Do not install your press on any foundation for which you have question regarding stability.


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

LancerFlorida said:


> For a person 5' 10" tall, the press should be installed with the platen 36 1/2 inches above floor. This provides a less fatiguing, ergonomically beneficial situation most certainly if pressing includes pre-treat and double finishes.
> For 15 to 20 presses a day, height will be less important.
> If a fatigue mat covers the floor adjust height accordingly.
> Do not install your press on any foundation for which you have question regarding stability.


Thanks for that! so with the feet to the platen being about 10" or so high, you would recommend something about 26" / 27" tall. does that sound right?


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

26 to 27 inches sounds about right. 

You may want to visit Harbor Freight or Home Depot and take measures of their furniture dollies with the lockable casters. You may find repositioning the press when in production to be a real asset in optimizing work flow. If this is appealing, adjust the height for the press platen to include adjustment for this mobility feature.

Best of success.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

13irregular said:


> On this one I want to make sure its at a perfect height. Any recommendations?


Heat Printing Equipment Cart by Hotronix® $565


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Wait a minute! I just went to Stahls' site and it looks like it comes with its own adjustable pole stand unless you order the table top model. Wrong?


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

They publish an 800 number on their website. Give them a call. The one pictured with stand on Stahls website does not appear to be the IQ model(s).
"Industries only adjustable height stand"
Let us know what you find out.


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

just got the hydraulic cart from harbor freight and I think this should work fine. I did notice it loses some height over night (i marked it with tape to see how much its sinking) - not a problem to re-pump it back up when I need to use it. Wonder if my cart is defective or this goes for anyone else with the hydraulic cart from harbor freight?


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

LancerFlorida said:


> The one pictured with stand on Stahls website does not appear to be the IQ model(s).


Ah, yes. After looking again I see that it's the AIR Fusion IQ that comes with the "pedestal."


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

13irregular said:


> just got the hydraulic cart from harbor freight and I think this should work fine. I did notice it loses some height over night (i marked it with tape to see how much its sinking) - not a problem to re-pump it back up when I need to use it. Wonder if my cart is defective or this goes for anyone else with the hydraulic cart from harbor freight?


Sounds dangerous. You don't want it collapsing on you. No way to physically lock it in its position once you've found the correct height?



13irregular said:


> ah yeah i like Pro World but I live in the same state as them and they will charge me sales tax.


Umm, you do realize whether a merchant charges you sales tax or not, if you owe it you still have to pay for it on your state taxes?

It's called a Use Tax: A sales *tax* on purchases made outside one's state of residence on taxable items that will be used, stored or consumed in one's state of residence and on which no *tax* was collected in the state of purchase. ... A resident who does not pay *use tax* may be subject to interest and penalties.


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

splathead said:


> Sounds dangerous. You don't want it collapsing on you. No way to physically lock it in its position once you've found the correct height?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ended up buying it in state so was already hit / paid sales tax.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I really hate this thing. 

I thought I would 'treat' myself and buy one....

It seems wicked slow to me vs pounding through stuff on the clamshell.

I don't know if things are shifting on me sliding that tray back and forth, but nothing is coming out centered no matter how slow and careful I go.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Follow up in my small agro Fusion rant. I really do like the people at Stahls, and this thing is really well built. 

1. I did catch the transfer moving. It did/does it when the sliding tray hits the back. So you need to be careful with that. This is the kind of slow down I find a bit frustrating when banging out hundreds of something. Those little extra steps vs an auto clam add up. 

2. I can see this being a fantastic press if you were doing complex multi layered spirit wear with zippers and split fronts ect... this would definitely beat a clam shell for getting that stuff right.

If you are pounding out transfers in volume on t-shirts, I think an auto clam is a better choice. But give me a few months with it and all report back on my experiences with it.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

You know that you don't "have to" use the drawer function, right? Just use it like a clam and you eliminate that problem.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

DrivingZiggy said:


> You know that you don't "have to" use the drawer function, right? Just use it like a clam and you eliminate that problem.


True, but if you don't you have to swing the platen more than 90 to load a shirt without it being in the way, which means you can't have the thing against a wall.

More steps, more time, that's all.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Interesting, I just noticed this.

When I clamp down, the platen shifts horizontally. 

Anyone else notice or experience this with their Fusion? 

This might be the source of my problems....


----------



## BBProd (Oct 29, 2008)

I know it's been awhile, but if you're looking for a excellent heat press table you might look at this:
Husky 46 in. Adjustable Height Work Table
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-46-in-Adjustable-Height-Work-Table-HOLT46XDB12/301809931


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

This Fusion is the worst piece of equipment I have ever purchased. 

I really do hate this thing.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

socceronly said:


> This Fusion is the worst piece of equipment I have ever purchased.
> 
> I really do hate this thing.



Which is why i went with the standard fusion before they started selling the I-Q . Something was telling me to not get the I-Q. And so glad i listened to my gut., My Fusion has been perfect from day one .


----------

